# Is the MIR giving me the runaround?



## Sheppard619 (20 Jul 2018)

Hey guys,


About 8 years ago I suffered a fall from height at work (where zero fall protection is offered) and ended up fracturing my wrist as well as severe soft tissue damage in my leg/knee. 

Following the injury I did all of the physio etc. as instructed by the MIR (months of it).

Years later I still have issues with severe pain in my wrist/knee... I have gone to the MIR countless times for it over the years and every time they just refer me to physio where I will do 2-3 months of it (completely disrupting my work or personal time) and the result is the same or worse. I have had several physio therapists tell me my only options are surgery or just living with it (for both knee and wrist). 

The military doesn't want to opt for surgery as the consequences of a bad operation are worse than my current symptoms.

I contacted VAC to put a claim in and after a year plus wait the response I received was there is no record of an injury/disability on my medical file.

How can that be? I was admitted to the MIR immediately after my fall before they rushed me to civvie hospital, I have CF98s and pages of visits to the MIR complaining about chronic knee/wrist pain.

What specifically do I need on my medical file to pursue a claim with VAC?


----------



## Rifleman62 (20 Jul 2018)

If you have the documents: CF98, and pages of visits to the MIR send a copy to VAC. Ask VAC before you send them if you need a "Certified True Copy" and if so, get the docs stamped and signed. Better to do this anyway rather than wait six months for VAC to come back at you and request CTC. 

See the MIR Administrator with copies of the documentation and ask that person to verify if the docs are on your Med file. (Someone who is a Medic here may have a better answer). Do you have any documentation from the hospital. Anything. Include it.

Do you know if a Form DND 663, General Safety Hazardous Occurrence Report was completed? This should have been completed for your accident. Do you have a copy? Ask your Unit General Safety Officer to do a file search, and/or the next higher GSO.

Where you on sick leave after the accident. Get the leave pass.

Ask your health care provider (Physiotherapist, etc) for a certified true copy of all of their reports. If more than one (different locations due to postings??) contact the other providers for the records. Ask the providers to specify any info as to why you were referred.


----------



## Mediman14 (20 Jul 2018)

To get some of the reports, the MIR staff may direct you to the Med Records section and fill out a form to get it. You have the right to request to see the medical unit BSurg. He or she will look into your medical file and address any issues you have. The BSurge is ultimately the lead medical authority for that particular base. Rifleman62 is right, ask a Medic to verify if there is anything on your File.

   One thing to take into consideration, If your injury was before the time of the "electronic age" in the medical units across the CAF. Than your injury may be on paper and placed in your Med Docs. Again, Med Records would be your best bet to check for this.


Hope this helps


----------



## ballz (20 Jul 2018)

Regarding medical issues (not the VAC claim), have you ever been referred to or have your asked to be referred to an orthopedic surgeon? It's one thing to say "surgery is not a good option" it's another to say "we won't refer you to an orthopedic surgeon.

I ask because, if you want to see one and the Doc says "no, you don't need to see one," that gives you a decision point to start taking alternative measures i.e. CoC involvement, grievances, requesting a second opinion, etc.

The physio game that I've seen played, and experienced myself, can literally be a never-ending circle.


----------



## Rifleman62 (21 Jul 2018)

Sheppard619: 





> I contacted VAC to put a claim in and after a year plus wait the response I received was there is no record of an injury/disability on my medical file.



One other thought: If, after reviewing your med file, you do find the documentation, or the majority of the docs, especially the CF98, then contact your MP with an account of your dealings with VAC. CC the Minister and VAC Ombudsman (utilizing the Submit your complaint  http://www.ombudsman-veterans.gc.ca/eng 

We have to keep VAC accountable. After a year plus wait, then VAC informs you no record, but your med file has the records, is not acceptable service.


----------

